# Awning light switch on chieftain



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where the switch is for the awning on a autotrail chieftain, the light has been on but I don't know how I turned it on, unless it's the small type rocker switch by the PSU unit. If it is that switch I assume the bulb has gone, but without knowing for sure where the switch I'm at a loss.



Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Chris,

It's the button marked 'Aux' on the control panel above the door. The other switch you refer to is for an LED strip under the step by the washroom.

Roger


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

pomme1 said:


> Chris,
> 
> It's the button marked 'Aux' on the control panel above the door. The other switch you refer to is for an LED strip under the step by the washroom.
> 
> Roger


Thanks Roger, I'll go and try it now!


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

pomme1 said:


> Chris,
> 
> It's the button marked 'Aux' on the control panel above the door. The other switch you refer to is for an LED strip under the step by the washroom.
> 
> Roger


Your not wrong Roger thanks, although not sure what the other switch is for, don't have led strip light under step by by wash room!

Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The other switch is for a light in the leisure battery locker on my Dakota, try that!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The small rocker switch in the cupboard by the PSU in my van switches the entertainment system off and on. It is intended to avoid any battery discharge even when all the other electrics are off.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You don't say what year it is. This would help


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

DJP said:


> You don't say what year it is. This would help


Found to switch now,

Cheers
Chris


----------

